# Anubias on driftwood?



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Anubias are very slow growing plants, so it will take a while.
I did the same thing, and if I remember right, it took well over a month, perhaps close to two, before I felt I could take the bindings off. But after that, they were fine, and they've been doing very well ever since.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd give a bump to that, 1-2 months till the roots decide to latch on.
A healthy rhizome will pop out 1-3+ leaves per 3 inches of rhizome every month as long as you provide enough nutrients.

Flourish Comprehensive doesn't provide a ton of nutrients to the water, its a decent all around fertilizer though. I'd get all macro/micros and also be sure to provide adequate flow to the rhizome, as it normally grows in high flow/emersed areas in nature.

Co2 will help the growth, anubias were one of my favorite plants.
Now I have a love for crypts!

-Gordon


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> I'd give a bump to that, 1-2 months till the roots decide to latch on.
> A healthy rhizome will pop out 1-3+ leaves per 3 inches of rhizome every month as long as you provide enough nutrients.
> 
> Flourish Comprehensive doesn't provide a ton of nutrients to the water, its a decent all around fertilizer though. I'd get all macro/micros and also be sure to provide adequate flow to the rhizome, as it normally grows in high flow/emersed areas in nature.
> ...


Thanks for the reply Gordon. Anubias is one of my favorites as well. Up until now, I have only gotten Anubias already attached to rocks and driftwood, but I found some really nice (large) ones today so I thought I would give attaching them a try to see how it works. I did place them in a very high flow area (the filter outlet surfs my Tetras around a bit) so I should be OK there. Is there a particular fert that you can recommend that Anubias seems to like?

I have also gotten into crypts recently, but I have not had too much luck with them. Almost everyone I have gotten has completely disintegrated. I think I will stick to Anubias and Java Fern for the time being!


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

I've got a boat load of Anubias in my 10G, several of which are on mopani (spelling?) driftwood. I didn't tie any of it though, rather I would just find a big enough "splinter" or recess on the wood and shove a couple of the roots in. I cant say how long it took for them to latch on but once they dothe hold is remarkable. While rescaping recently I went to remove a very old section of ryzome and man it put up a fight! LOL.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Ziggy said:


> I've got a boat load of Anubias in my 10G, several of which are on mopani (spelling?) driftwood. I didn't tie any of it though, rather I would just find a big enough "splinter" or recess on the wood and shove a couple of the roots in. I cant say how long it took for them to latch on but once they dothe hold is remarkable. While rescaping recently I went to remove a very old section of ryzome and man it put up a fight! LOL.


I did the same thing with several of my smaller Anubias, tied a few down with cotton thread and put a few on with rubber bands as well. I did this based on the amount of roots and the size of the rhizome. Thanks for your response.


----------

